# Windows won't recognize my iPod



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right spot to post this, but here goes...

My iPod suddenly isn't recognized by Windows, let alone iTunes. It worked fine for the last year, and when I upgraded iTunes to version 7 it wasn't recognized by iTunes anymore. (windows saw it, tho) Apparently most everyone is having issues with v.7, so I went back to v.6. Everything was fine for 2 days, and now the iPod seems invisible to everything - exccept the "Safely Remove Hardware" icon in the tray, that is. It does not show up in My Computer or anything. Any ideas? BTW I have posted in Apple's forums, but in 5 days I haven't received a single reply, and found no solutions in my searches there... :4-dontkno Thank-you.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Woodenhead,

Use the 'Safely Remove Hardware' wizard, and "remove" the iPod™; then, reboot the computer _with_ the iPod™ connected.
Now Windows® should recognise 'New Hardware Found' blah, blah.
The iPod™ should be visible and operational.

Give it a try and post back with the results.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the reply! After a week, this is the first one. (Only a few hours here. Love this site!) 

OK, I already did that, numerous times. I'll post a previous post I put up on the Apple site that has gone unanswered, for clarification:

"My iPod, like so many others, hasn't been recognized by Windows or iTunes since the "upgrade". I have went through every step of the Apple articles listed in some of these posts, to no avail; I even repair-installed Windows! Going back to version 6 didn't work, either. It shows up in the device manager, and the "Safely Remove Hardware" tray icon, but that's it. I ran a diagnostic through iTunes, and got this:

No IEEE 1394 Host Controller found.

Everything else was fine. Apparently (correct me if I'm wrong here) that is a Firewire port. I've never had a Firewire port; I have USB 2.0, which worked flawlessly for the past year with my iPod, and still works for everything else. So it seems my iPod is looking for a nonexistent object and thereby not being recognized? Also, I tried connecting to the latest version of iPod Updater, and after a very lengthy delay it said "iPod can't be mounted", whatever that means. "

Hope that helps...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

OK Woodenhead,

Please try this and post the results...

Right click on the "My Computer" desktop icon > Properties > Hardware > Device Manager > View > List hidden Objects > OK.
Now tell us if there are any yellow exclamation marks [*!*] or Red *X*'s anywhere in view.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

3 yellow exclamation marks:

-ewido anti-spyware 4.0 driver (I uninstalled that some time ago - shouldn't be a problem)

-Parport (This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24))

-Serial (This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24))

Interesting. I hope this helps...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

All Right!

This one...



> -Serial (This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24))


Go back into Device manager, and right click on it and go 'Update Driver'....once you have done that, and if it succeeds;then, reboot the computer and do the same with this one...



> -Parport (This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24))


Repeat the stepsthat you did for 'Serial', and report back.
*Its important to reboot after each one.*


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Um... when right-clicked, there's no "Update Driver" option for either device, whether on the first menu or anywhere under properties...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hmmmmm....very interesting, so we'll have to try another way around this.

Have you got the original CD that came with your motherboard? 
If so, use it to install the serail drivers, and if not tell me the make/model of motherboard you have, and I'll see if I can lead you to them.
[Your motherboard isn't listed under 'My System'.]


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

no CD, and how do I determine my motherboard make/model?? I'm in uncharted territory, here. Thanks for all your help, by the way.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Go to "Everest™Home Edition" in my signature, and follow the instructions, and post back with the "Motherboard Properties" that are listed under 'Motherboard'....the Tutorial will help you do this.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Excellent! Here you go...

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer NAPOLEON (Woody's Home Desktop)
Generator Woody
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-10-15
Time 02:44


--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID <DMI>
Motherboard Name Dell Dimension 5100

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel NetBurst
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 200 MHz (QDR)
Effective Clock 800 MHz
Bandwidth 6400 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type Dual DDR2 SDRAM
Bus Width 128-bit
Real Clock 267 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 8533 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type Intel Direct Media Interface

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Dell Computer Corporation
Product Information http://www.dell.com
BIOS Download http://support.dell.com


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Again Woodenhead,

This is your lucky day. :grin: 

I have managed to find the Driver Download Page here, for your Dell™ Dimension 5100...go and see if its useful. [Click on *Show All* to see all the downloads available.] Then please report back.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

I installed this:

Intel Chipset Installation Utility (listed as "critical")

Fixes

1. It fixes issue with USB keyboard/mouse hang until reboot while installing.
2. It fixes yellow bang in USB controller in Device Manager on a system with USB keyboard/mouse while installing.
3. It fixes a bug where a 3rd party SMBus driver was being overwritten.
4. It fixes Installshield issue with silent mode.
5. It fixes issue in PCIUtility.sys during install on 64-bit OS.
6. It fixes untranslated language strings.

I tried the iPod after installing... nothing. Still exclamation marks where they were before. I didn't see anything else that would help as far as driver downloads go there, either. It's 3:15 am here, and I'm going to bed. I'll check back tomorrow. Thank you so much...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:grin: OK...in the meantime, I will have a 'hunt' for a solution for you.
Good Night [Afternoon here in Australia.]


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hello Woodenhead,

I've been investigating, and have come up with a 'workaround' from Apple iPod™ themselves...

Here it is..

*1.* From the the *Start* menu, choose *Run*. 
*2.* In the box, type *services.msc*. Click *OK*.
The Services browser will open and display a list of all of the background services installed on your computer. 

*With a screen similar to this....*

*3.* Scroll down to *Terminal Services*. 
*4.* Double-click Terminal Services to view its properties. 
*5.* From the *Startup type *pop-up menu, choose *Manual*. 

*The box that appears will be similar to* *this*......

*6.* Click *Apply *and then click *OK*. 
*7.* *Reboot* the computer _with_ the iPod connected. 
Windows® _should now_ recognise it! [hopefully! :grin: ]


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

That is something I had already tried; I have already sifted through the Apple website and forums. However, I tried again, to no avail. Something that did happen was: I have my computer set to boot from disk if there is one in the drive, if not, it goes to C:/. You never notice a pause at all when starting up normally. When I rebooted with the iPod connected, the DOS screen popped up (as in, flashing cursor in the top-left) as if it was trying to boot from the iPod or something. After about 5 seconds it disappeared, going through the usual boot routine. Anyway, I'm still curious as to the Parport/Serial issue... or maybe that's unrelated...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, Chauffeur, I just had a development... I just tried to plug in a Trans Flash memory card into my USB port and it wasn't recognized, either! It's from my cell phone, and always worked flawlessly until now. So it's not just my iPod, after all. USB driver, or something???


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> Hey, Chauffeur, I just had a development... I just tried to plug in a Trans Flash memory card into my USB port and it wasn't recognized, either! It's from my cell phone, and always worked flawlessly until now. So it's not just my iPod, after all. USB driver, or something???


 Hi Woodenhead,
This is a very interesting development indeed. 

I suggest that you try a 'System Restore'...this is how..

Go Start > All Programs > Accessories > System Tools > System Restore.

Now once in here, you need to 'Restore my computer to an earlier time' > Next > in this screen, you will see a calendar on the left hand side with *Bold* dates; select one of the dates that was prior to this issue occuring, and before you upgraded to iTunes V.7 [say about a week to ten days ago].
With a bit of luck this ought to restore your system to a time when everything [meaning the USB ports etc.] were operational.
This method of restoration _will not_ delete any of your files such as emails and the like, so there is nothing to worry about; furthermore, this 'System Restore' is fully reversible.
One point to remember is, that when you 'go back in time' with "System Restore", you will need to update your anti-virus program, and any Windows® updates too. This is simple enough, by just going to the respective sites and updating, unless you can 'check for updates' directly from the anti-virus program, and doing it this way.

Give it a try and let us know the outcome.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

I tied the restore, and it didn't work, so I reversed it. Unfortunately, the earliest restore available was Oct. 11th, and that's around when the problem started. I did a Windows repair install around then, too, (believe me, it was a last resort) as per the instructions Apple laid out to fix the iTunes/iPod problem, and I imagine that erased earlier restore points. So, no USB recognition yet...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Woodenhead,

Could you please tell me if you have a Windows® Xp CD, or only the 'recovery' disc that came with your Dell™?


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Just to butt in...had a brief read through. My neighbour had the exact same problem with her iPod a little while ago and after a few hours of trying to sort it, I found out that Windows was having a problem with another USB device (USB Flash pen). After removing the cover and inspecting the board, I noticed a loose wire. As the PC was still under warranty the PC shop repaired it for free and replaced the Flash pen free of charge


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

I have the install CD. And I just realized earlier that I had another option for a restore point - I have Advanced System Optimizer, and I occasionally take registry backups with it. I restored to a few weeks ago, and the USB port works now (albeit somewhat sluggishly). I had to go to windows update, and reinstall some stuff, but things are satisfactory for now - I can use my iPod with an older version of iTunes I installed. There are still yellow exclamation points beside "parport" and "serial", but as long as things work I can live with that. I still wish I knew what the heck caused all this in the first place. After reading a lot of discussions around the net regarding the latest iTunes upgrade I suspect it messes up the windows registry somehow, as my problem seems quite prevalent.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

...and thanks for the input, nickster. If the problem recurs, I'll look into that...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

That's Good News Woodenhead, :luxhello: 

However, just to be on the safe side, this won't hurt, now that you have got it 'partially' operational....Let's do this:

Insert the Windows® Xp CD in the CD-ROM [hold the *shift* key down when inserting it, to prevent it from running; if it does start up, just cancel out of it.] 

Go Start > Run; in the box type, *sfc /scannow* [please note the space between the 'c' and the '/ '] > OK.

A dialogue box will appear...this is the Windows System File Checker. It will scan your system to verify that all the Windows system files are in their original places, and if not, replaces them from the CD. During the scan, you might be asked to insert the Windows® Xp CD; if this happens, just click on *retry* and let it do its thing.

This procedure takes 45 -50 minutes to complete, and during the operation it is _not_ advisable to do any other work on the computer.

When *sfc* has finished, remove the CD and reboot the computer.
Upon reboot, check to see if everything is OK again, and post back here with the result.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey, friend. I was a step ahead of you on that one - done and done. I did that immediately after the restore and a visit to Microsoft Update. I notice at the end of the scan the window just disappears and that's it. Is there any way of knowing if it actually performed any repairs? And I had to install a USB driver after the restore, which WAS there before. lol weird stuff.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi again,



> Hey, friend. I was a step ahead of you on that one - done and done. I did that immediately after the restore and a visit to Microsoft Update. I notice at the end of the scan the window just disappears and that's it. Is there any way of knowing if it actually performed any repairs? And I had to install a USB driver after the restore, which WAS there before. lol weird stuff.


*No that's what sfc does...it just disappears. :laugh: 
The only way that you know that its done its job is when you hear the CD spin up during the process.
You sometimes can have a remarked improvement in performance, but generally it just rectifies any anomilies with the system files.*


----------



## Woodenhead (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, I'd say this is resolved to my satisfaction, although I wish I knew why iTunes caused me all this grief. Now that I'm back to using version 6 the iPod works, but I won't be able to update its software until I upgrade to iTunes 7. So I guess this is just a band-aid :laugh: If I hear/learn anything further I'll repost on this thread for the benefit of anyone who checks this out. Thank-you!:4-cheers:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day Woodenhead,

It has been indeed a pleasure to assit you; and _YES_ please _do_ post back with any further news/information, as I'm quite sure that there are others with the same issue too. :laugh: 

:wave:


----------



## Niqueman (Aug 21, 2007)

Im having a problem with my 8GB iPod nano. My computer recognizes the iPod but iTunes doesn't and when I do the iPod dianogstic check its says "No IEEE host controller found"....I've tried to fix it but no luck so can anyone please help me?:grin:


----------



## pucar (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi I had a problem like that I olny changed the itunes for another version and it worked...

A good tip:
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/778619/how_to_make_a_false_carpet_in_windows_desktop/


----------



## markboylan (Mar 6, 2008)

Windows XP SP2 stopped assigning my my iPod a drive letter. I heard the little "connect" and "disconnect" tones, and I could see it as an active device, but it did not appear as a drive in my "My Computer" list. I visted the Microsoft site and they suggested making changes to the registry, which seemed pretty scary to me. (Does anyone else think Microsoft help is usually worthless?)

As I was poking aroung I wandered into the computer management area and realized Windows had assigned my iPod the same drive letter as another active device. I switched the drive letter to an unused letter and bingo it works great. Not sure this will solve everyone's problems but it solved mine. Here's how:

Click "Start"
Select "Settings"
Select "Control panel"
Click "Administrative tools"
Click “Computer management” icon
Click “Disk management” icon
See all devices listed
Find your device name
Right click on device name
Select “Change drive letter and paths”
Select an unused drive letter
Your iPod should appear in your "My Computer" list nearly immediately

Hope this works for you!


----------



## subse7en (Jul 31, 2008)

I had the same problem. I reinstalled itunes and it recognized my ipod for about a day. And then stopped working again...DOH...


----------

